# p65 Port unable to fetch - solution



## trev (Aug 8, 2019)

At some point I installed the /devel/p65 port as an assembler for my 6502 EPE Micro Lab computer. I recently noticed:

** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/p65:
    is marked as broken: unfetchable

The problem being that the individual who wrote it had it hosted at his old university (berkeley.edu) and his account there has now been deleted.

It is, however, still available from the Internet Archive (https://web.archive.org/web/20140326113520if_/https://hkn.eecs.berkeley.edu/~mcmartin/P65/pl/p65-1.1).

Is there any point lodging a PR with this url?


----------



## tingo (Aug 10, 2019)

IMHO; no. If you want it to be available, you should (somehow) find a better place for it (Github, Gitlab, places like that) and then send a PR with the new location.


----------

